# How cold is too cold for a GSD?



## JulieBays

I don't live in a particularly cold area so I'm wondering how much cold weather Sasha can take. For example, this morning, I was out at 7:00 a.m. throwing the Frisbee for her in 19F degree weather. The wind chill was about 9F. I was sheltered from the North winds by my house. Sasha seemed oblivious while I was bundled up and freezing to death. Doesn't it hurt them? What about her lungs and frost bite? I thought my fingers, even in gloves, were close to frost bite. Can someone from a colder area explain this to me?


----------



## chelle

I sure can't explain it, but it was -3 F this morning and Bailey didn't want to come in. ? ! He wanted to romp around and it was breakfast time.


----------



## Lucy Dog

They can handle the cold a lot better than we can. Maybe it's the double coat they're sporting 24/7.

As long as they aren't living out there in that temperature, you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## JulieBays

But, if you look at their feet...they are just hairless pads that smell like Fritos.  How can they keep from frost burn?


----------



## brembo

Dogs are designed for cold weather. Dogs with double coats in particular are pretty much immune to the effects of cold temps. Their circulatory systems are different and move much more blood around the appendages(paws and the like). Our fingers sacrifice a real cold weather resistance in favor of extreme dexterity. I have also read in places that how dogs feel heat and cold is different than what we humans experience. I dunno if I believe that but it sure would be a good survival trait if cold was more of a state of mind than uncomfortable.

That's not to say that you can toss a GSD out in -30 degree weather with no shelter.


----------



## JulieBays

brembo said:


> Dogs are designed for cold weather. Dogs with double coats in particular are pretty much immune to the effects of cold temps. Their circulatory systems are different and move much more blood around the appendages(paws and the like). Our fingers sacrifice a real cold weather resistance in favor of extreme dexterity. I have also read in places that how dogs feel heat and cold is different than what we humans experience. I dunno if I believe that but it sure would be a good survival trait if cold was more of a state of mind than uncomfortable.
> 
> That's not to say that you can toss a GSD out in -30 degree weather with no shelter.


Hmm..that seems to make some sense. I just can't believe how much she loves to out in weather that I feel will KILL me.


----------



## Lucy Dog

JulieBays said:


> But, if you look at their feet...they are just hairless pads that smell like Fritos.  How can they keep from frost burn?


That frito smell might be a yeast or fungus infection from trapped moisture. I always dry between the toes and under paws with a towel after playing in the snow or rain. Just something to keep in mind.

And they're fine in that cold with their paws. If you're really worried, getting something like this:







http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Paws-TrAction-Dog-Boots/dp/B0034K3WJ4


----------



## Syaoransbear

It was -33C today and Chrono was completely fine.


----------



## JulieBays

Lucy Dog said:


> That frito smell might be a yeast or fungus infection from trapped moisture. I always dry between the toes and under paws with a towel after playing in the snow or rain. Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> And they're fine in that cold with their paws. If you're really worried, getting something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Paws-TrAction-Dog-Boots/dp/B0034K3WJ4


Thanks Paul, this is something to consider. Sasha has been on antibiotics for Staph that has been a problem that I think is finally getting better. It's something that I haven't really talked about. She was a rescue/byb dog. Her ears had a yeast issue that we took care of due to the rounds of antibiotics. We have been so dry in Oklahoma that I never thought about her feet! I'll make sure and keep them dry.


----------



## Chicagocanine

It is possible they could get frostbite if outside for extended amounts of time... A friend of mine had her Dobermans' ears get frostbitten even though they weren't ever outside for very long in the cold.


----------



## JulieBays

Syaoransbear said:


> It was -33C today and Chrono was completely fine.


That's about 0F degrees? Wow.


----------



## JulieBays

Chicagocanine said:


> It is possible they could get frostbite if outside for extended amounts of time... A friend of mine had her Dobermans' ears get frostbitten even though they weren't ever outside for very long in the cold.


Doberman's ears are small. Are they surgically that way? I don't know this and just wondered.


----------



## JanaeUlva

Dogs need to acclimate to the cold, especially their feet. It seems feet exposed often to the cold tolerate cold temps better. My dogs who go out day and night in the cold and snow can with stand very cold temperatures without obvious discomfort. Whereas other dogs who spend less time in the cold and snow will pick their feet up in an attempt to relieve the discomfort of cold feet or maybe it makes the feet warmer to pick them up out of the snow. It has to be really bitterly cold for my dogs to do the pick-a-foot-up behavior. And even then, they enjoy being out and never have had cold related problems. Minka will choose to sit outside at night in the dark and cold for hours by herself. She likes keeping watch and the weather doesn't bother her.


----------



## Lucy Dog

JulieBays said:


> Doberman's ears are small. Are they surgically that way? I don't know this and just wondered.


Dobermans are born with floppy ears. They're surgically made to look pointy and thin like you're probably used to seeing.

The Doberman

http://www.gentledoberman.com/doberman-pinscher-ear-cropping


----------



## iBaman

JulieBays said:


> Doberman's ears are small. Are they surgically that way? I don't know this and just wondered.


Dobermans have their ears cropped (sometimes). A dobie's natural ear looks like a hound's ear =3 changes the look of the dog entirely.


----------



## idahospud49

I dunno, but I do know that Amadeus lived in the Phoenix area in Arizona, but he also came up here to the mountains. I came remember during the winter there would be snow outside, super cold. I would try and get him to sleep inside with me, no go, he would be upset and restless. Put him in the garage with blankets and a lamp, no go, he escaped. Only when he was curled up against the fence in the snow was he happy!!

(No one make this into an OMG you let your dog sleep OUTSIDE!!!! thing, please. )


----------



## JulieBays

JanaeUlva said:


> Dogs need to acclimate to the cold, especially their feet. It seems feet exposed often to the cold tolerate cold temps better. My dogs who go out day and night in the cold and snow can with stand very cold temperatures without obvious discomfort. Whereas other dogs who spend less time in the cold and snow will pick their feet up in an attempt to relieve the discomfort of cold feet or maybe it makes the feet warmer to pick them up out of the snow. It has to be really bitterly cold for my dogs to do the pick-a-foot-up behavior. And even then, they enjoy being out and never have had cold related problems. Minka will choose to sit outside at night in the dark and cold for hours by herself. She likes keeping watch and the weather doesn't bother her.


Well, my biggest complaint in Oklahoma is that we never get a chance, as humans, to acclimate to the weather. When we have cold winters, I get used to it, but often we go from wind chills in the - and day temperatures in the 50 or 60's. It has to be hard on dogs too. Sasha stays inside with me though so it's okay.


----------



## JulieBays

iBaman said:


> Dobermans have their ears cropped (sometimes). A dobie's natural ear looks like a hound's ear =3 changes the look of the dog entirely.


So, I hate to change the subject of my own thread but, why do we do this?


----------



## JulieBays

idahospud49 said:


> I dunno, but I do know that Amadeus lived in the Phoenix area in Arizona, but he also came up here to the mountains. I came remember during the winter there would be snow outside, super cold. I would try and get him to sleep inside with me, no go, he would be upset and restless. Put him in the garage with blankets and a lamp, no go, he escaped. Only when he was curled up against the fence in the snow was he happy!!
> 
> (No one make this into an OMG you let your dog sleep OUTSIDE!!!! thing, please. )


There you go. I have no idea what to make of this.


----------



## Syaoransbear

JulieBays said:


> That's about 0F degrees? Wow.


Lmao no, that's -27.4F. He's actually been out there playing for most of the day. My dog has a pretty thick winter coat right now though.


----------



## brembo

JulieBays said:


> So, I hate to change the subject of my own thread but, why do we do this?


Ostensibly it is to keep the eras from being mangled when in fighting situations. Some say that it decreases the likelihood of ear infections. There are other lame-ish excuses as well. Boils down to people wanting their dogs looking badazz.


----------



## JulieBays

Syaoransbear said:


> Lmao no, that's -27.4F. He's actually been out there playing for most of the day. My dog has a pretty thick winter coat right now though.


Ouch!! Really? Well, that's worse than I thought. Where are you? Mars?


----------



## Syaoransbear

JulieBays said:


> Ouch!! Really? Well, that's worse than I thought. Where are you? Mars?


Close(mars is probably more populated )! Saskatchewan, Canada.


----------



## JulieBays

Syaoransbear said:


> Close(mars is probably more populated )! Saskatchewan, Canada.


There is a side to me that would love your lifestyle but another side that is horrified. You really live okay? Really? I'm sort of torn between jealous and scared to death.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd

Dogs can definitely tolerate the cold better than we can, but I would still be cautious in sub-zero temperatures. Their feet, nose, and ears can be susceptible to frostbite since these body parts are exposed skin rather than covered in a double coat. I would pay particular attention to removing ice and snow from paws, as well as being mindful of potentially toxic de-icing and ice-melting products they may encounter.


----------



## iBaman

brembo said:


> Ostensibly it is to keep the eras from being mangled when in fighting situations. Some say that it decreases the likelihood of ear infections. There are other lame-ish excuses as well. Boils down to people wanting their dogs looking badazz.


Lmao, if I ever got a doberman, I'd want cropped ears...Just the preference (though I'd never do it myself. I'd rescue one with ears already done!).


----------



## JulieBays

Shep's_Shepherd said:


> Dogs can definitely tolerate the cold better than we can, but I would still be cautious in sub-zero temperatures. Their feet, nose, and ears can be susceptible to frostbite since these body parts are exposed skin rather than covered in a double coat. I would pay particular attention to removing ice and snow from paws, as well as being mindful of potentially toxic de-icing and ice-melting products they may encounter.


Luckily, or not, we rarely have ice/snow. It's the wind chills and 60 mile an hour winds while it's 20 degrees out. Thanks for the information though. As a novice at cold weather and dogs, I need all the information I can get.


----------



## Karenzv

I was in Colorado for a couple of weeks at Christmas with Botti. There was a patch of ice on the deck...he chose to sleep on that when out on the deck.


----------



## JulieBays

So, I guess the take away is that GSD's do well in cold weather. Their double coat is a plus. Their feet??? Blood flow? Acclimation is also important but I don't have that luxury in Oklahoma. Just ask the other Okies. So, keep our dogs close and let them play in the cold.  Thanks for all the posts. I get cold just thinking about some of the places you guys live. I am happier in Arizona than Oklahoma so that should tell you something. Heat for me is avoidable but cold is not. It's just me. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Syaoransbear

JulieBays said:


> There is a side to me that would love your lifestyle but another side that is horrified. You really live okay? Really? I'm sort of torn between jealous and scared to death.


Haha! Yeah it's fine as long as you wear warm winter clothing or just stay inside, like me . It's probably safer anyway, everyone sucks at driving in the winter.


----------



## Chicagocanine

brembo said:


> Ostensibly it is to keep the eras from being mangled when in fighting situations. Some say that it decreases the likelihood of ear infections. There are other lame-ish excuses as well. Boils down to people wanting their dogs looking badazz.


I don't think those are the main reasons, not in Dobermans anyway. 
The Dobies I know are mostly show dogs and basically they're cropped and docked because they need to be if they want to win in show rings. That and "tradition" which IMO is a kinda silly reason, but oh well.


----------



## Skribbles

Syaoransbear said:


> It was -33C today and Chrono was completely fine.


-42c this morning with the windchill in Manitoba. Chloe was laying around outside chewing on her bone for about 15 minutes before she decided to come in.


----------



## Castlemaid

-35C in the morning for the last few day - dogs are all happy to go out and run and play, and half an hour later, still don't want to come in.


----------



## N Smith

I find at around -30C (no windchill) the dogs are still content enough for a 1 hour run, any colder than that, they run out, attempt to play, remember that its cold, hurriedly relieve themselves then come back inside.

So my -41C today is awesome, not to mention it has been like this all week and I have two high drive working line Shepherds to please. I HATE the cold! I really need to move...LOL


----------



## Dejavu

Wow, the temperatures that get mentioned in this thread! The coldest we have gotten here is 0C-5C (some years we might even get -2C once or twice) and that's pretty rare and it's usually 1-2 days a year if it does happen, and we're dying here.

The dogs might be happy, but _I_ would be dead with your double digit negative temperatures.


----------



## spidermilk

We are having a very mild winter, but last year it was very cold and we had a lot of snow. Me and my dog love snow, so we would spend entire afternoons hiking in the snow. We might spend 4 hours out in the snow- I am wearing many very warm layers and usually wussing out and taking handwarmers with me. 

I don't think that I could ever outlast my dog in the snow, and the coldest it has *ever* been here is -40 deg F (for a normal winter the cold days are 10 deg F). For the sake of knowledge, if I was out hiking with my dog in the cold/snow/sleet, what would be signs that he was too cold? Slowing down? Trying to curl up? Generally not having fun anymore?


----------



## Castlemaid

Too cold for the dogs is shivering, and picking up the paws and holding them up because they are cold. 

Sometimes when we first go out my dogs do the three-legged dance because it is cold on their paws. But I keep them moving and having fun, and then they are fine.


----------



## Skribbles

Dejavu said:


> Wow, the temperatures that get mentioned in this thread! The coldest we have gotten here is 0C-5C (some years we might even get -2C once or twice) and that's pretty rare and it's usually 1-2 days a year if it does happen, and we're dying here.
> 
> The dogs might be happy, but _I_ would be dead with your double digit negative temperatures.


It isn't as bad as you think. Heck, I walked to work everyday instead of driving in this weather.... granted the walk is only 5 minutes. 

It has been very mild this year for us (Manitoba). It has been around 0 to -10 up until this last week or so when the cold finally hit us and is now at best -20c.


----------



## shaner

It gets to around -30 here in the winter and Cedar will go outside and roll in the snow no problem. I have to keep her away from lakes because she'll go swimming. A month or so ago she jumped into the lake and went swimming, and it was around -15. After her little swim we had about a 10 minute walk back to the car, and she didn't appear to be even a little bit cold. Obviously I wouldn't let her go swimming and then keep her outside for much longer than 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

This winter no issues, last winterw/ Daisy having some arthritis Id watch her more closely. She would stay outside but when she would come in I would knock snow off and wrap her in an afghan thats wool. She loves it ,give her apilow and she's good.Lucky can be outside for hours but I make him come in every hour or so to check. when its below 20. He gets really stiff.Last year we played in the snow alot,this year its been mud.


----------



## JulieBays

Wow, you guys are well...scary. I guess Sasha will be fine in our weather here in Oklahoma.  Thanks for all the responses. I appreciate it!!


----------



## Liesje

I let my dogs decide when it's too cold. I live in Michigan and we have a long winter but it's usually not that cold. Yesterday and today it's pretty cold, like 7F/-14C with a colder windchill. Coke stands on three legs and whimpers so I only put him out to potty. I'm sure he could survive but if he doesn't want to be out there I don't force him. If I see the dogs shaking with cold, I bring them in.


----------



## onyx'girl

We've had such a mild Winter so far, my dogs haven't built up a thick coat. This morning it is single digits and the dogs didn't want to do their normal patrolling. They came in within 10 minutes. If these temps continue, they better grow some coat!


----------

